# I made some vector versions of the post rating icons



## BlueSpark (May 15, 2019)

@Null mentioned in another thread that we don't have vector versions of the forum icons so I made some:






These aren't all the ratings: I was wondering if anyone has the reference for the Semper Fidelis rating (it's too low-res to make out the details) and for the panties for Deviant and whatever the thing for Horrifying is? It would be useful to have something to go off of so I can complete the set. I didn't make one for Thunk-Provoking because it's a stadard emoji and getting and vectors of it are already available.

.zip file with the vectors (in the SVG format) at the bottom of the post.

Feel free to share your opinions, I'm not sure if Null even wants to use them but I had fun making them and I'm interested to see what people think.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 15, 2019)

BlueSpark said:


> @Null mentioned in another thread that we don't have vector versions of the forum icons so I made some:
> 
> View attachment 760477
> 
> ...


Looks like the USMC's Eagle Globe, and Anchor (EGA).  Marines like to put that thing on everything.  I've even seen it on their E-tool cases before.


Edit:
I guess I don't have much room to talk, army airborne units like to spam airborne wings everywhere.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 15, 2019)

Thanks, I'll hopefully have them done in the next couple of days.

Does anyone know what the grey thing is for the Horrifying rating? I'm guessing something Chris has shoved up his ass but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Brain Power (May 15, 2019)

I think the horrifying is related to the piercing Chris got on his taint some years ago.
Something like this:


----------



## Poiseon (May 16, 2019)

Fucking yes. They look very good. Even if Null doesn't use them they're good vectors.

I have no artistic talents


----------



## Null (May 16, 2019)

These don't match the rest of the site at all mate.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 16, 2019)

Null said:


> These don't match the rest of the site at all mate.


Fair enough.


----------



## Null (May 16, 2019)

BlueSpark said:


> Fair enough.


The CWC emoji are SVGs and they look fine. I'll CC you into the PM chain where I told the guy what I wanted. I don't know where he's at so if you want to work with him go ahead. You didn't really ask for any information before just doing it.


----------



## Desire Lines (May 16, 2019)

The :deviant: rating is not panties, it's TJ Church aka @Cowlick's smile. You just have to look at his ava to see what I mean


----------



## Bob's Vagene (May 16, 2019)

These might not fit the site but they look pretty amazing. Good work.


----------



## Ruin (May 16, 2019)

New icons suck. Change them back or I'll be forced to reeeeee at you.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (May 17, 2019)

Very cool!

How are these licensed? I am working on an Islamic fork of Bebian, and I feel many of these icons would work well for default application icons- i.e. 

 for Telegram, and the eventual :deviant: icon for Pornview.


----------



## Cowlick (May 22, 2019)

@Desire Lines , anyone can look at anything you want them to or that they wish to, & they still will not see what you mean. In fact, I'd wager even you often don't know what you mean. While you may be a "cosplayer profesional", your inability to spell those words simply backs the fact you are below amateur rank at normal thought, comprehension, or expression.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 22, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> @Desire Lines , anyone can look at anything you want them to or that they wish to, & they still will not see what you mean. In fact, I'd wager even you often don't know what you mean. While you may be a "cosplayer profesional", your inability to spell those words simply backs the fact you are below amateur rank at normal thought, comprehension, or expression.


TJ get back in your box
You're a professional pest!


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 22, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> @Desire Lines , anyone can look at anything you want them to or that they wish to, & they still will not see what you mean. In fact, I'd wager even you often don't know what you mean. While you may be a "cosplayer profesional", your inability to spell those words simply backs the fact you are below amateur rank at normal thought, comprehension, or expression.



TJ, you know you really are absolute proof that babies can be conceived through anal sex...

It's okay if you don't like the vector artwork or whatever, but your pseudo-intellectual posturing and bad syntax is why you have a thread here in the first place.


----------



## Cowlick (May 22, 2019)

I have no bad syntax & am no type of pest. However, I am an intellectual


----------



## Desire Lines (May 22, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> @Desire Lines , anyone can look at anything you want them to or that they wish to, & they still will not see what you mean. In fact, I'd wager even you often don't know what you mean. While you may be a "cosplayer profesional", your inability to spell those words simply backs the fact you are below amateur rank at normal thought, comprehension, or expression.


it's in spanish


----------



## Cowlick (May 22, 2019)

@Desire Lines , nothing I wrote nor what you wrote in the post I was responding to was in Spanish. Even if it was, some adults are bilingual, so that would still be no excuse for their inability to comprehend what you mean.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 23, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> @Desire Lines , nothing I wrote nor what you wrote in the post I was responding to was in Spanish. Even if it was, some adults are bilingual, so that would still be no excuse for their inability to comprehend what you mean.


“Profesional” is legitimately the Spanish translation of professional, TJ... and cosplayer - being a popular portmanteau - tends to be universally used without any translation across most languages.


----------



## Cowlick (May 23, 2019)

@J A N D E K , much the way many have agreed "lolcow" is not a word used away from this site, I do not care about translations into nor out of other languages, nor anything "universally used" by "most languages".


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 23, 2019)

Even with these new graphics, I still have no idea what "dumb" is supposed to be. I just see a spilled stack of CDs.


----------



## Cowlick (May 23, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Even with these new graphics, I am what "dumb" is.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 23, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> , much the way many have agreed "lolcow" is not a word used away from this site, I do not care about translations into nor out of other languages, nor anything "universally used" by "most languages".


I've used the term in correspondence with members of Congress. We weren't talking about you, but it's a fantastic idea.


----------



## Cowlick (May 25, 2019)

I will NEVER believe you were corresponding with actual members of Congress about anything when anyone who is even a member of the American citizenry is far more likely to not even admit to knowing you. 

It's a fantastic idea, but nowhere near plausible.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 26, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> I will NEVER believe you were corresponding with actual members of Congress about anything when anyone who is even a member of the American citizenry is far more likely to not even admit to knowing you.
> 
> It's a fantastic idea, but nowhere near plausible.


I think you're taking this internet shit way too seriously. 

Also you should try emailing your local representative. They enjoy talking to their constituents.





						Find Your Representative | House.gov
					






					www.house.gov


----------



## Cowlick (May 29, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I think you're taking this internet shit way too seriously.
> 
> Also you should try emailing your local representative. They enjoy talking to their constituents.
> 
> ...



I don't take the majority of things written here seriously at all. Also, E-mail is not talking to anyone; I suspect that is the main reason many of you here can stand to interact with each other.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 29, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> I don't take the majority of things written here seriously at all. Also, E-mail is not talking to anyone; I suspect that is the main reason many of you here can stand to interact with each other.


Email isn't talking to anyone? Have you ever considered that you might not be very intelligent?


----------



## Cowlick (May 29, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Email isn't talking to anyone? Have you ever considered that you might not be very intelligent?



Everybody needs to do so at least once in their lives. However, over my lifetime, I have learned I am "very intelligent", & immeasurably so when compared to the majority of members here.

Have you considered that not everything is talking to someone simply because your interactions with most members here (myself among the few exceptions) include your mouth?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 29, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> Everybody needs to do so at least once in their lives. However, over my lifetime, I have learned I am "very intelligent", & immeasurably so when compared to the majority of members here.
> 
> Have you considered that not everything is talking to someone simply because your interactions with most members here (myself among the few exceptions) include your mouth?


Adorable. TJ if you're so intelligent then why aren't you a rich inventor? Instead you sit around all day on the internet like some kind of slack jawed faggot. Can you explain the discrepancy?


----------



## Cowlick (May 29, 2019)

I would explain the discrepancy if I thought that was the right word for what exists. I don't sit around even close to all day, & even when I sit around a lot, I spend very little of that time online.

On top of that, Person X could be very intelligent &/or talented, but if they don't have access to a way to make their ability or intelligence financially-rewarding, it simply won't be for them. So your "if...then" scenario says nothing about me (nor any single person) specifically.


----------



## Done (May 29, 2019)

Cowlick said:


> On top of that, Person X could be very intelligent &/or talented, but if they don't have access to a way to make their ability or intelligence financially-rewarding, it simply won't be for them.


Have you managed to get access to a way to make your ability or intelligence financially-rewarding?


----------



## BlueSpark (May 31, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Even with these new graphics, I still have no idea what "dumb" is supposed to be. I just see a spilled stack of CDs.


It's supposed to be a metal trash can I think.


----------

